# Black marks on sealant



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Any one know what will remove the black marks on the sealant? I have used fenwick black streak remover but it still remains. It is on a 2014 V line.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Try Methylated Spirits in some hot water with washing up liquid.

Or car screenwash used neat.

Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

But I doubt if that will work if the black stuff has been there for a while. It penetrates into the sealant and nothing will shift it.

Setting the methylated spirits on fire might work, but afterwards how would you get rid of the black marks on the rest of the van? :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Neat bleach applied by toothbrush will shift it.

At your own risk of course - wash it off well afterwards and don't splash onto surrounding areas. I've done it in the past with excellent results and no damage to the sealant.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I suggest you remove the affected sealant and replace with new.proper job.

cabby


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*black marks on sealant*

Hl.White spirit on a rag will remove them,they will come back as it is the crap from roads and exhausts etc,but once a year rub with white spirit and it will be a lot cleaner,regards H. :lol:


----------

